# "test" (plantes)



## Roi Marphille

Hola família!
A veure com diueu aquesta paraula a la vostra zona; "test" per posar plantes. No el dels exàmens!  

Els osonencs diem *torratxa*. Es diu a Osona i no se si a altres llocs.  
Exemple: una _torratxa_ de geranis. 
Em va sobtar molt venir a Barcelona i que la gent no l'entengués. És un d'aquests casos que no som conscients de la peculiaritat d'una paraula. 

Salut!
Roi


----------



## Samaruc

Hola Roi,

Jo no coneixia "torratxa". A València diem "cossiet" o "cossiol".

Salut!


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Jo sempre he dit "test", em sembla que mai havia sentit dir "torratxa"... Tampoc havia sentit "cossiol", valga'm Déu!

Es com quan vaig sentir la paraula "péixer" que vol dir alimentar. Fins fa un parells d'anys no s'havia què era péixer...

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Laia

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Em va sobtar molt venir a Barcelona i que la gent no l'entengués.


 
Ja tens la meva resposta  No ho havia sentit mai.

Jo utilitzo _tes_t i _testos._


----------



## belén

Test i cossiol. Indistintament.
Torratxa no es diu.


----------



## Anna Più

Ei!
Jo també dic torratxa. La paraula *torreta* també es refereix a aquest recipient, però no sé a quina zona l'utilitzen. No coneixia _*Cossiol*_!

A reveure,
A+


----------



## Roi Marphille

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Ei!
> Jo també dic torratxa. La paraula *torreta* també es refereix a aquest recipient, però no sé a quina zona l'utilitzen. No coneixia _*Cossiol*_!
> 
> A reveure,
> A+


Jo tampoc coneixia _*cossiol*_ i m'ha encantat!
De moment ha sortit: 

un _test_ de geranis
una _torratxa_ de geranis
un _cossiol_ de geranis
un _cossiet_ de geranis
una _torreta_ de geranis ( queda pendent esbrinar qui ho diu )

Queda clar que la parula *test* és entesa per tothom...no?
ups, geranis es diu igual... 

PD: realment tenim una llengua ben rica no?


----------



## Laia

Us llenço una hipòtesi...
_Torreta_ es deu dir a Tarragona (m'esborrona xD). 

_Geranis_ s'entèn molt bé.


----------



## Anna Più

Ei!
Doncs el Diccionari catala-valencià-balear ens ho diu! Mireu:

Torreta:   (...)*d) *Cossi de terra, de forma tronco-cònica invertida, de 50 a 60 cm. d'alçada, que serveix per a fer bugada (Igualada).—*e) *Test cilíndric a tronco-cònic invertit, per a tenir sembrades plantes de jardí (*Gir., Barc., Igualada, Tarr., Valls, Priorat);* cast. _maceta._

Quin bon cop d'ull Laia! 

I el tema dels geranis... jo he sentit a dir geronis... El DCVB diu que ve del llatí _Geranium_, que a València es pronuncia _TXerani _(Samaruc?), i només recull Geroni/Jeroni com a nom d'home... 

_Ben rica, ben rica Roi! _

Salut,
A+


----------



## Samaruc

Anna Più said:
			
		

> ...que a València es pronuncia _TXerani _(Samaruc?)(...)



Sí, a la ciutat de València i comarques del voltant la "txent" diu "txerani". 

És allò que se'n diu parlar apitxat (per cert, crec que la gent de la Franja també apitxa) i consisteix bàsicament en l'ensordiment de certes consonants sonores ("G, J, TG, TJ" -> "TX" i "S, Z" -> "SS"). 

No té massa prestigi com a bon accent (de fet sol ser objecte de certa conya entre la gent d'altres comarques del país). A mi particularment no m'agrada, ho trobe un empobriment fonètic i intente evitar-ho, tot i que de vegades apitxe quan parle.

Salut!


----------



## Anna Più

Samaruc said:
			
		

> Sí, a la ciutat de València i comarques del voltant la "txent" diu "txerani".
> És allò que se'n diu parlar apitxat (per cert, crec que la gent de la Franja també apitxa) i consisteix bàsicament en l'ensordiment de certes consonants sonores ("G, J, TG, TJ" -> "TX" i "S, Z" -> "SS").
> No té massa prestigi com a bon accent (de fet sol ser objecte de certa conya entre la gent d'altres comarques del país). A mi particularment no m'agrada, ho trobe un empobriment fonètic i intente evitar-ho, tot i que de vegades apitxe quan parle.
> Salut!


 
Hola Samaruc!
Si que havia sentit l'expressió del "txe" per referir-se al parlar dels valencians, el que no sabia és que hi hagués l'expressió "parlar apitxat" per referir-s'hi.
Em sona divertit!
Salut i bon any!
A.


----------



## sara-bcn

Torreta ho diem al Bages, i no sé si a més llocs.

salut


----------



## Laia

Benvinguda Sara...

jeje... estava pensant... un bon dia tots volem dir "test" i no ens entenem ni de conya... xD 
Que graciós!


----------



## ampurdan

Jo sempre he dit i he sentit a dir test (Empordà, Gironès, Selva, Maresme i Barcelonès), torratxa ho havia sentit, però no hagués sabut a què es referia.


----------

